# Thompson WLG 1500A



## pierreyves258 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello, sorry I am French :e
I have a problem with my computer ... I have not already install Xorg and I want connect me to internet with a Thompson WLG 1500A Key and I don't know how make.
On Ubuntu I have install "ndiswrapper", but on FreeBSD I don't know what do ...

Thanks you for your help


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 10, 2011)

You mean ndisgen(8)?


----------



## pierreyves258 (Aug 11, 2011)

Can you explain exactly how to connect wifi with ndisgen ?
I've the ".sys" of windows but after what commands do ?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 11, 2011)

That link is to the ndisgen man page, which can also be read with
`% man ndisgen`


----------



## pierreyves258 (Aug 11, 2011)

please, can you explain exactly how to connect wifi with ndisgen ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2011)

Search the forums, there are dozens of topics on using NDIS.


----------



## pierreyves258 (Aug 11, 2011)

ndisgen how to download? which site?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 11, 2011)

ndisgen(8) is part of the operating system.  It's at /usr/sbin/ndisgen.


----------



## pierreyves258 (Aug 11, 2011)

ok, please can you tell me exactly what commands do. I have in the driver ".sys".


----------



## pierreyves258 (Aug 11, 2011)

sorry can you tell me where download .inf and .sys files for freeBSD for me I have those for ubuntu and not work


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 11, 2011)

Use the Windows XP .INF and .SYS files.  Those will be with the Windows drivers, either on a CD or downloadable from the manufacturer of the card.


----------



## pierreyves258 (Aug 11, 2011)

it is not a card 
I try with. sys and. inf wondows but in the end it print "Building kernel module ... ln: @: Operation not supported build failed. Exiting."


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2011)

Again, search the forums for 'ndisgen', and read the Handbook -> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.IS...config-network-setup.html#CONFIG-NETWORK-NDIS


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 11, 2011)

pierreyves258 said:
			
		

> it is not a card
> I try with. sys and. inf wondows but in the end it print "Building kernel module ... ln: @: Operation not supported build failed. Exiting."



You must be root.  If you would provide details, like the exact screen output and version of FreeBSD, it may be easier to help  you.


----------



## pierreyves258 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am root !
today, I put here the exact screen of that.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 12, 2011)

Using script(1) to capture console output


----------



## pierreyves258 (Aug 12, 2011)

it's good to have done his work. Now what do I do ?


----------



## pierreyves258 (Aug 12, 2011)

I did kldload but its not working my wlg1500a thompson key will not turn...


----------

